# Loss of appetite after miscarriage?



## Lou15

Hi everyone. I am currently miscarrying naturally at 6-7 weeks pregnant, miscarried at 12 weeks last December too and had a D&C then. I am doing my best to stay positive and do normal things, but am finding it impossible to eat anything at all. I have no appetite and feel sick constantly. I didn't have any morning sickness with this pregnancy at all. I do try to eat, but when I do everything tastes funny and I feel overly full too quickly. Anyone else feeling the same? Maybe it's just because I'm upset, but usually, if anything, I would overeat when upset....in fact, I really want to be able to tuck into a big bar of chocolate, and I can't!


----------



## sheryl16

i think it my just be because your upset, i had the same and i had no morning sickness at all 

sorry for your loss :)


----------



## FeLynn

I lost my appetite when I found out on Friday that my baby's heart stopped. It's weird I had horrible morning sickness, then 2 weeks ago it starts to let up so I can actually eat, but it has to be in small amount and the morning sickness would still come when ever. Then I find out my baby's heart just stopped, my baby is measuring correctly so its not like it died a week ago this is recent and I have no want to eat any food. But know I have to eat something or else I will really get sick from barely eating as it was.


----------



## sp92

Not sure if mines is the same, but I mc'd on Monday and I had to force food down. I just wasn't hungry at all, nothing seemed appealing. I'd eat if something was placed in front of me, but if it wasn't then I just didn't eat. This went on for a few days and I'm still a bit bleh towards food, I just don't fancy anything and I feel full and sick really quickly when I do eat. I'm guessing that it's just that our bodies are under a huge amount of stress right now, emotions are probably messing with our minds and affecting our appetites.

Hope you feel better soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Daisy_bear

It's been nearly 6 weeks n I feel like I don't want to eat. Think it's a control thing for me though. I wanted my body back n now it is I just don't want to eat anything x


----------

